# Study Abroad. Have you, could you, would you?



## PsychoKitten

For years I’ve been fascinated with the concept of studying abroad, I think studying in another country can enrich your life and career in many ways and I have plans to do a year in America once I’ve finished my degree as part of a Graduate Scholarship Program providing my grades stay good enough. 

So who has studied abroad? Where did you go, and what were you studying? Why did you pick that particular place? Who wants to study abroad? Why haven’t you gone?


----------



## DigitalDuality

I would have loved the experience, and if i had the chance, at just about any country i would have jumped at it.  Unfortunately it never tied in well to my educational experience, and funds are rather low.


----------



## bong420tripper

I would personally love to study abroad, but it is a lot of money most of the time.  Furthermore, I am not fluent in any language other than English.  I can speak some Spanish and could probably carry on a semi-intelligible conversation, but nothing spectacular or overly-respectable.

Another reason could be that some majors are much better suited for studying abroad than others are.  Majors such as Business or Education lend themselves to studying abroad much better than others.  I am just not in the best position to get involved in this.

I think living or travelling abroad would be just as exciting as studying abroad.  I'll just have to get a degree and some money first.


----------



## Mechanix

i studied abroad in barcelona, summer after my freshman year to finish up the foreign language requirement.  and it was awesome!!  i will without a doubt say it was the best thing i've done during my time at college (3 weeks til graduation).  in my opinion, people should go no matter what major they are...just as long as they have the right mindset.

i was an engineering major at the time, and my dept. actually had some grant thing which paid for my flight.  while you're in a foreign country, you pick up the language much more quickly than in any classroom here; you're forced to use it every day.  also, there's nothing but that language all around you, so you take it in all the time as well.  bottom line: if you're even thinking about it...you should definitely go.  i totally reqret not having gone somewhere for a semester...one month was definitely not enough.  and a benefit of being in barcelona was that ibiza was really close...went there for a weekend, which was sweet.


----------



## simply_rhythmatik

I'm studying abroad right now in Hong Kong and I've been here for the past year and will be studying in Shanghai over the summer.  I love it out here, though it's never really felt as if I've been immersed in a different culture, since it's extremely Western out here.  I've got to do a lot of things and meet a lot of people I would never have the chance to do back home.  

Though this sounds bad, there are also a lot of perks to being a young white guy out here and you tend to get lot of attention and treated really well.  I will also always love this place because this is where I met the girl that I don't see myself being without in the foreseeable future.  Being out here has also reinforced the idea that I belong in East Asia, and will be moving back out here as soon as I finish school in a year.


----------



## providence

This is something I plan on doing next year. I travelled around the world last year, and fell in love with New York. Since I've got back to Australia, I've figured the only way I could realistically stay there for any length of time would be through study. I've already applied for the program my uni runs, and I hope to be at NYU next year.
I really hope I'm sucessful with this


----------



## DanielBMiracle

Abroad in Denmark from the US at the moment.
Have been here since late August and can say, without a doubt, that it has been the best thing I have ever done. 

Ive had the opportunity to meet people from all over the world who are also studying here and also to immerse myself into a different culture. The Danish language is pretty difficult as it sounds like a series of mumbles, but luckily, the Danes are exposed to english at a young age in school and they do not dub the movies or television shows. I have picked up a bit of the language, but mostly find myself talking english. It is actually more helpful for the people around me to practice english than it is for me to learn Danish fluently, since there are maybe 20 million people in the world who can actually understand it (including the swedes, norweigians, and Icelandics) and the fact that most business worldwide is conducted in English nowadays.

In addition, living in northern Europe has allowed me to see many different countries as it is quite accessible by train and there are also cheap flights on the continent. Over the course of the past 8 months, I have made memorable friends with people from many countries, so I will always have someone to visit if I make a holiday to Europe, which is the greatest thing!

So, if anyone is considering doing time abroad, then fucking do it! There is so much more to experience in the world!

One last note - I am preparing a survey as part of my studies. The course is Consumer Research and my topic is going to cover the consumption habits of the neo-tribe of clubbers. If anyone is interested in helping me collect samples, then please send me a private message. I plan to post the results when I am finished in June. Thanks in advance
-daniel


----------



## Chaos Butterfly

I would have loved to have gone abroad but I couldn't afford it during my undergrad degree. Now that I've hit my PhD, I don't think that I will be able to do it because my topic is quite specific 

If I get the chance to go I will not hesitate as it is something that I definitely feel that I will benefit from 

CB


----------



## simply_rhythmatik

Just a little advice for anyone considering studying abroad--don't get caught in the trap of only hanging around other international students and getting involved in the expat nightlife scene.  My first semester out here I was only hanging around with mostly other kids from California and I feel as if I missed out on a lot. 

I made sure not to do that this semester and I feel as if I've gotten much more out of my experience.  I completely detached myself from the expat scene (which is huge in HK) and began going to clubs which are filled almost completely with locals (albeit triads & their bitches. . . but that's about as local as you can get in hk).  At this club we spend a lot of our time in, me and my friend are usually the only white people in the club full of about 800-1000 people.  Because of this, people are very curious to talk with us and we've had the greatest time out here.  I'm sure my parents wouldn't be too happy that 90% of my local friends are gangsters and K-whores, but it's still been quite the experience none-the-less and one that very few people will ever get to experience. 

So yes, I would agree with anyone else who says that given the opportunity to study abroad, you should not hesitate to take it.  As mentioned in another post, travelling around to various countries in your area is a great benefit as well.  Hong Kong is centrally located and is within 2 hours of most East/Southeast Asian countries and it's very cheap to travel from here.


----------



## miamistu

Not going abroad i one of the few regrets i have.  i figured i was having so much fun at school (plus i was in love with this girl that i didnt want to leave) so i passed it up.


----------



## amojo99

STUDY ABROAD.  JUST DO IT.

just think of how difficult it will be in your life to take one, two, three, four months, even a year away from the united states, and on top of it GET MONEY AND/OR LOANS to do so.  the real world and their two week vacations a year have nothing on study abroad.  you are in the country as a student, and not a tourist, and have a host of opportunity at your feet.  i have studied abroad 4 times and i'm going on my 5th trip this summer (cuba; costa rica; guanajuato, mexico; gdl, mexico, and back to gdl this summer) and these experiences have changed me as a human being--and i'm actually graduating early because of study abroad, while earning two bachelor's degrees (and smoking a helluva lot of pot).

and study abroad in developing countries like those in latin america can be quite affordable.  i paid $1286 for 12 credits in mexico this past semester (and then rent for a place to live--$200/mo).

i remember before i had studied abroad that i thought i'd miss too much of what was going on in my little collegiate world here at Pitt to ever leave.  but dont let other people keep you from spending some time away getting to know yourself.  study abroad was the best thing i've ever done.


----------



## skywise

I'm in the midst of planning/getting my shit together to study abroad in one of two places - Kingston University in London, or, where I would much rather go, University of Utrecht in the Netherlands.  Not only is Utrecht a 30 minute train ride away from Amsterdam, but they have a fucking bar in the cafeteria!  It also has really good classes.  If all goes well, (which I'm about 90 percent sure it will) I should be attendending school there next January.


----------



## missing_one

Study, work, swim, hijack, apply for refugee status ... just GET OUT OF THE FIRST WORLD.  Time in developing nations will change your outlook on the world more than any drug.


----------



## mrgreenb

My fiance is in israel right now studying abroad at ben gourion university.  I love him and miss him dearly.

I would say, go for it. and do it.  He had dreamed about doing this for ever, and ever, and he is doing it. I love him and hes doign waht he wanted to do and he said that it was one of the best expeirences he has ever done, and i live it too, becuase i hear everything he does,,, it seems soooo great

DO IT


----------



## DanielBMiracle

simply_rhythmatik speaks the truth
I spent much of my first semester hanging out with other international students (although they were predominantly from other European countries), but I learned that it would be much more beneficial of an experience ot make friends with the locals. This has created a ever-growing network of friends and the party never seems to stop.

It is also quite nice being a foreigner as you will find there are many people eager to converse with you.


----------



## Gerr UT

I would highly reccommend studying abroad if it is at all possible.  I am currently studying abroad from the states in the U.K. and I have gotten to see a lot of Europe and the U.K. and learned to view my home country in a much different light.  I have very much enjoyed my time here and I am not really looking forward to the time when I have to go home.  I have made some good friends and learned more in these past four months as far as life experiences go than my past three years at my home university.  Go for it if it is possible.


----------



## trouted

Study abroad, it's the shit.  I'm writing this while working in the study abroad office at my university.  Usually it's not much more expensive if at all than attending your home school - the way this place does it is you pay the same tuition as usual and then pay the foreign institution's room and board on your own.  Even when I was in London this wasn't any more expensive (though if I'd gone in the spring it would have been).  In less developed countries your experience can be rather cheap because of exchange rates.  Shame with the euro though, lately, as well as the pound... the dollar has fallen through the floor.

In any case, go for it.


----------



## Niacin EZ

In August, I will leave for OSAKA, JAPAN... I will be studying at KANSAI GAIDAI university for 2 semesters. I cannot even explain how fukcing excited I am about this. THE PSY-TRANCE/GOA scene in JAPAN is increadible... Nuff said.

ARE ANY OTHER BLUELIGHTERS GOING TO BE THERE???

SPEAK UP


Sorry about all the caps.


|\|34|_


----------



## RollNRave

I spent my junior year abroad studing at the London School of Economics & Political Science.  I chose the LSE because it has one of the best reputations for my major - Government as it is called there.  I absolutely loved London and aspire to moving back to the UK.  Unfortunately, the LSE was really really difficult and I did not have the typical 'abroad' experience.  I would spend approximately 6 hours a day at the library studying and did not have much time to travel due to papers and other assignments.  Once I dropped a class, I had much more free time and was able to bartend at a pub near my flat.  This was definitely one of the highlights of my trip - slinging pints in a pub packed with people watching the English footballers in the World Cup.  I would highly recommend going abroad to anyone who is considering it.  Enmesh yourself in the culture and it can be a life-altering experience.


----------



## diegoblunt

*have you?* No.
*could you?*Yes, if i saved up.
*would you?*Yes definately. I lived with several American exchange students last year and I've seen 1st hand that it is truly a great experience. Initially I wanted to go to the US, but now I am thinking anywhere that speaks Spanish or possibly to Hong Kong.

:D


----------



## shibby treats

when i visited amsterdam we ran into this girl who was doing a study abroad at U of Amsterdam... i was wondering if anyone has studied there or anything? what kind of courses they offer for study-abroad'ers... seems like a pretty incredible place to live


----------



## warriah

I was all set for a Scotland/England program- accepted, etc, but then I realized that non of the courses would count toward anything I needed.. and it'd be cheaper to go on a pleasure trip instead.  So I backed out.

However, I am going to apply for med-school in New Zealand- Auckland.


----------



## silverwheel

did it; was well worth it.  I spent half of my junior year in Oxford and got to dive headfirst into my music/englsh majors.  I wish I would have gone for the whole year in retrospect, but even half did a lot of good for me.  Most students/professors I knew out there were pretty level-headed, and my program didn't stick us in dorms full of other Americans; we had houses scattered through the city and fended for ourselves after a decent meal stipend (which always seemed to end up on booze  )

I also liked the way they did college *a lot*.  Tutorials were once a week, and though I didn't feel like I was doing a lot of work, I still spent at least an hour or two every day working on that paper.  I really got spoiled with that "having enough time to do your homework" thing.


----------



## LevelR+

I encourage everyone to go outside and study!!
I studied in the U.S. for a year, and two years in Holland.
Met the love of my life in the U.S. and _expanded my horizons_ in Holland. 
It's not just about the studies, I think.
The whole experience will definitely enrich your perspective on life.

I can say for myself, it was a life-changing experience. Loved every minute of it. Plus getting away from my family for a while really helped my bumpy relationship with them.


----------



## fake plastic creep

Niacin EZ, am also going to Kansai Gaidai in August and am sooo looking forward to it.

am glad there are more party maniacs going there :D


----------



## fizzygirl

I would've, always wanted to, but then when I reached that part in my undergrad studies, I was in a relationship where the guy pretty much whined and bitched about it and so I didn't go.  Eventually we did break up for my feeling I was being held back in things...but that's a whole other story.

The opportunities just aren't there in the same way for graduate school.  Many professors have ties with other profs overseas, and its sometimes possible to sort of trade with another student for a little while, but you're generally expected to get an apt, take care of your own arrangments for food and travel, etc.  Post-docs are an option too, where you could work for a year with some other prof somewhere overseas, but at some point you just really do want to get out of school


----------



## David

I want to study abroad in Germany, but no $$$. Also have no idea how to go about it. Maybe I'll go for my doctorate abroad.


----------



## Forty6&2

I really want to do this.  Can you use student loans to pay for study abroad?


----------



## fizzygirl

I'm pretty sure that you can, because it is study through a program at your school.  Your university/college should have programs set up, as well as people to talk to regarding the logistics of it all.


----------



## YetAnotherKat

i did it when i was in High School, my junior year i spent in Israel and I loved it! i had the best 9 months of my life. in college its a bit different ( or at lest it is with my school), most of what they offer for study abroad credit is GEs and i'm done with those.


----------



## Lach

my uni has a thing where they pay for ya air fairs through a government grant (thanks john hehe) im plannning on going to korea but lately ive been thinking about going to canada or hong kong. i cant wait to do it because i know just how good living OS and not being a tourist is cos i taught in china last year. even though its not study related, i reckon teaching english in other countries would be a similar experience that was just amazing. you only have to do a 1 week course to be qualified as well


----------



## bisKi

The local unis only accepted students with an impeccable academic record (ie top 5% and have the pre-requisite A-Levels), so I went overseas to pursue  further education.  Johnson & Wales in Rhode Island was actually my first choice, but mum refused to let me study in the US (the tuition fees were another reason)

So my 3-year jaunt in Melbourne Aus started with a specialisation in events management 

I did consider applying for a semester at Stockholm University, but ended up staying all 3 years in Australia instead due to some financial situation (mum was the loans officer )


----------



## LiquidMethod

Been living in Thailand for a year now, and seriously thinking of studying in Bangkok next year. Anyone studied there before? I hear it's mad fun, i'll most probably attend BUIC.


----------



## DJLA

heya bebeh!  i studied in nicaragua for 6 weeks and it was life-changing.  i went to take a course in economic development and liberation theology.  we stayed with host families and got sick and everything.  truly remarkable.


----------



## adam562

Hey.  Im going abroad with my uni for my 3rd year to Belgrade, Serbia & Montenegro! Its gonna be wicked I cant wait......oh and Im going to a language course in Belgrade in Sept for 3 weeks.....:D   It will be amazing, ive travelled around Eastern Europe and I love it, it will be so strange actually living there, not as a tourist!  The thing which Im looking forward to the most is being able to speak fluent Serbian!    Adam


----------



## fizzacyst

I want to, so very badly. I don't think I could afford to right now though. I've got 3 years of undergrad left (possibly 4, depending on what i take as a second major), and I am determined to do it within that  time frame.

I'm mostly interested in going to one of: Germany, as I am of german descent; Canada, very close to the US and seems like a nice place; Australia, not so close to the US and also seems nice; or the UK or NZ, for random reasons. Holland seems like it would be nice to experience for a while, but there is no way i could learn dutch.

I only speak english, which limits me a little bit.


----------



## Dtergent

I want to take Environmental Studies (graduate) in Berkeley, but fucked my college up, so I must do something phenomenal to get in


----------



## uumpaloompa

Already having the experience of traveling abroad to asia and europe has really set me in gear to study abroad. I don't think im gonna go ahead and do it till next fall, but its definately gonna happen. Europe is my destination of choice, preferably Germany or Holland.

Most schools have exchange programs with other Universitys worldwide in many different countrys so that money and course credits are not a problem.


----------



## MaliceNwunderland

Studied in Japan, however I didn't really learn a whole lot.  They were more interested in getting me to teach them English instead of teaching me Japanesse.  Had a lot of fun though.


----------



## chasem

uhmm

Yes, yes, yes, yes, yes, yes, ye,s yes, yes, YES!!!

I studied in hawaii, ( in know, not 'abroad', but it was instate tuition)

It was a life changing experince. My addiction to wanting to do it again is greater than any drug addiction i might have. imagine getting taken completly out of your element. you start getting interested in people again becuase you don't have your druggie friends dragging you down. and your not doing any drugs. maybe this should tell me something.


----------



## fake plastic creep

adam562 said:
			
		

> *Hey.  Im going abroad with my uni for my 3rd year to Belgrade, Serbia & Montenegro! Its gonna be wicked I cant wait......oh and Im going to a language course in Belgrade in Sept for 3 weeks.....:D   It will be amazing, ive travelled around Eastern Europe and I love it, it will be so strange actually living there, not as a tourist!  The thing which Im looking forward to the most is being able to speak fluent Serbian!    Adam *



wow mate admire your enthusiasm. good luck with mastering serbian 

am from s&m  myself, currently struggling with basic japanese in osaka.


----------



## wanderer21

I just found out that the Law Program I want to enter has an abroad program for Information Technology and the Law in Sydney.  I'm really interested and think I am going to try for summer 2006.


----------



## Gerr UT

You should do it for sure if you have the opportunity, I just returned this past summer and I already wish I was back in Europe.  The best six months I have ever had.


----------



## myschweddiballs

History major from Tennessee.  Thinking about going to England, Germany, or Italy.  Speak some German.  Anybody been there?  Know anything about it?


----------



## Lola96

I'm a spanish and advertising major, and I'm spending a year in Barcelona next year.


----------



## spork

myschweddiballs said:
			
		

> *History major from Tennessee.  Thinking about going to England, Germany, or Italy.  Speak some German.  Anybody been there?  Know anything about it? *


 I was in Germany for a month after high school graduation. I didn't study there, but I loved it there. 

PM me with any questions you might have.


----------



## kandykorn

was supposed to study abroad and didnt end up having enuf money. really regretted it so when i graduated i got a 6 month working visa for the uk to make up for it! absolutlely loved it there! missed it so mush that i went back last new years and im going again this new years some of the best blers ull ever meet are in england!


----------



## Benefit

I'll be spending next summer studying Shakespeare in England. It should be fun and I can't wait to get out of the US.


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

I plan on studying abroad in Austria next fall.  I really can't wait.  I am really looking forward to meeting new people and getting better at german.  The pictures I have seen just blow my mind.


----------



## phishEcLOVEr

I have reseached a lot of programs but I am curious to find out some that you guys have personally gone through  (Website, etc...)


----------



## yucatanboy

I went to China through a nearby college's program, without any chinese languange experience... i learned chinese and learned about traditional chinese medicine... it freakin rocked!


----------



## wanderer21

exciting news:  I might actually study abroad in Ireland this summer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

There's a program with my school--I really need to do this...it's just financing it!


----------



## rcebborn

I'm currently studying in Malaysia. It completely changed me, and I absolutely love it. After living in the same village for 14 years in England, going to school with the same people, going to the exact same places every weekend it was a massive change. 

I went from being shy to outgoing, from having a small group of friends to being friends with the whole grade, from not doing homework to actually doing it; it completely changed me and i would never take it back.

Peace


----------



## asmodeus256

I haven't.

I could... I was thinking about joining the Peace Corp for a while.  And heading to South America or South East Asia and doing one of their medical programs.

But now that I'm going into naturopathic medicine, I'm not sure what opportunities I'd have.  There might be different conferences I could attend, or maybe join a volunteer team to go to another country.

And I would love to go.


----------



## EZekiel

> I'm in the midst of planning/getting my shit together to study abroad in one of two places - Kingston University in London, or, where I would much rather go, University of Utrecht in the Netherlands.



Utrecht is the shit. I studied there last fall at "University College Utrecht" which is more or less the English speaking branch of Utrecht University. Seriously, I had the time of my life - although at times it was intensely tripped out (after all this is Holland were talking about) in the end im really glad I went there. I was able to take some of the most interesting classes ive ever taken before as well (and this is coming from a UC Berkeley student). 

By the way, after the first month you will be over traveling to Amsterdam. Utrecht has almost everything Amsterdam can offer - minus the jacked up high prices, trash, and homeless crack heads. Its really a great city.


----------

